# Where is GringoCArlos?



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

I note that I am not seeing any posts from GringoCArlos lately, other than the question he posted on La Chatarreria re Obamacare on June 28th. I note that even there he was listed as a "guest". 

I miss his posts.

Can anyone shed light on where he disappeared to? (And don't say to "the other side of the moon" - which was where he apparently was residing.)


----------

